# Haze on glass



## Falco16 (Jan 22, 2012)

My 90 gallon aquarium has the line that appears hazy. I have tried many things from simply using my algea scrubber to viniger to razor blade to remove it and nothing has worked. Does anyone have suggestions? Attached is a photo that somewhat shows the line.


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

is the tank glass or acrylic?


----------



## Falco16 (Jan 22, 2012)

sumthinfishy said:


> is the tank glass or acrylic?


Its glass as the title says.


----------



## Demigod (Mar 22, 2013)

Looks to me like the haze I get after a water change... it usually appears where the water level was if I let it sit for very long before refilling.


----------



## Falco16 (Jan 22, 2012)

AaronB said:


> Looks to me like the haze I get after a water change... it usually appears where the water level was if I let it sit for very long before refilling.


I change lower then that level and nothing I have used makes it disappear.


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

good luck


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Older tank? If nothing removes it, it's possible that the glass has become 'fogged' or etched in some manner. If that's the case, there's no way (that I've discovered) for removing it.


----------



## Falco16 (Jan 22, 2012)

GTZ said:


> Older tank? If nothing removes it, it's possible that the glass has become 'fogged' or etched in some manner. If that's the case, there's no way (that I've discovered) for removing it.


That is what I was afraid of. It is an older tank; I am looking at replacing it but was hoping I could delay that and not have it bug me.


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

i dont know what u have for lighting, or where u have it placed on top of tank. one of my tanks has a lot of scratches on the front. i have noticed that by placing my lighting towards the back it reduces the appearance of scratches. dont know if it would work with the haze or not. i slso dont know if u can mive your lights or not, but just a suggestion i hope it helps


----------



## jakekersley (Mar 25, 2013)

meguiars glass polish!!! Should work, has for me.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

jakekersley said:


> meguiars glass polish!!! Should work, has for me.


On the inside?


----------



## Falco16 (Jan 22, 2012)

jakekersley said:


> meguiars glass polish!!! Should work, has for me.


How do you do this on the inside of the tank without harming the fish.

GTZ, yes it is on the inside of the tank.

sumthinfishy, I've been meaning to life my lights up to help prevent appearance of scratches when the light is closer to the front. When I put it further back I don't like how it lights my fish and rocks so I have had it push more towards the front. Lifting it should fix this problem and I've been too lazy to get some wood to prop it up :?


----------



## Falco16 (Jan 22, 2012)

How do you do this on the inside of the tank without harming the fish.

sumthinfishy, I've been meaning to life my lights up to help prevent appearance of scratches when the light is closer to the front. When I put it further back I don't like how it lights my fish and rocks so I have had it push more towards the front. Lifting it should fix this problem and I've been too lazy to get some wood to prop it up :?


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

yeah, i hear ya. it does take away from fish color when moving light to back. i just figured its a temp fix for now if it was driving u nuts


----------



## jakekersley (Mar 25, 2013)

Ah i didnt read that part.

You could set up another temp tank.


----------

